
Study: Android is least open of open source mobile platforms - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/08/study-android-is-least-open-of-open-source-mobile-platforms.ars#
======
nextparadigms
I think Android should be even "slightly" more closed. Extreme openess doesn't
work for consumer products, as Linux has proven before it. I wouldn't want
Android to become another Linux in the mobile world. I'm not saying Linux
hasn't done wonders since it existed, but it did mostly for technology
companies. It's been a failure in the consumer market, and that's because of
its "too" open model. Openess is a scale, it's not an either/or thing.

------
Schmidt
There is only one other Mobile OS in the study, and that is Symbian considered
before it was closed again...

------
jpr
Considering that there are pretty much no other open source mobile platforms,
that is trivially true.

